# Comment fait on un reboot forcé



## hepatus (22 Janvier 2007)

Bonjours,

je viens du monde PC ... nouveau sur MAC et j'aimerais faire un reboot forcé sur mon Mac ... comment fait on?

Merci,
Pierre.


----------



## miz_ici (22 Janvier 2007)

Salut.
Quel MAC posséde-tu ?


----------



## hepatus (22 Janvier 2007)

J'ai un Macbook pro


----------



## yzykom (22 Janvier 2007)

Si ton système est vraiment bloqué, c'est comme sur un pc : un appui long (environs 6 secondes, je crois) sur l'interrupteur.


----------



## fabio (22 Janvier 2007)

hepatus a dit:


> Bonjours,
> 
> je viens du monde PC ... nouveau sur MAC et j'aimerais faire un reboot forcé sur mon Mac ... comment fait on?
> 
> ...



salut et bienvenu sur macge

pour rebooter maintient quelques secondes le bouton demarrer de ta machine enfoncé jusqu'à l'extinction complete de l'ordi


----------



## béber1 (22 Janvier 2007)

reboot "forcé", quand il n'y a plus d'autres solutions, on est bien d'accord.

C'est simple tu appuies sur le *bouton de démmarage* , jusqu'à ce que le Mac s'eteigne...
Basique mais efficace.

[EDIT] oui bon.. tout le monde a répondu en même temps  , comme il fallait s'y attendre. [/EDIT]
Avant il y avait, comme sur mon iMac G3 un bouton de reboot, mais dans leur economie Apple l'a viré dans les Macs moderne, comme le lecteur de disqutte, comme les modems internes maintenant.
Pourquoi s'embarrasser...


----------



## fabio (22 Janvier 2007)

desolé je suis en retard une nouvelle fois


----------



## miz_ici (22 Janvier 2007)

héhé, voila tout est dis


----------



## hepatus (22 Janvier 2007)

Merci a tous, c'est cool mais je pensais que sur MAC il y avait quelque chose de plus eleguant, Non?


Merci,
pierre.


----------



## yzykom (22 Janvier 2007)

Ce qui est plus &#233;l&#233;gant, c'est que c'est utile moins souvent que sous Windows : tous les switchers te le confirmeront   !


----------



## miz_ici (22 Janvier 2007)

Sinon en cas de plantage tu as un equivalent du CTRL+ALT+SUPPR en faisant POMME+ALT+ECHAP 
Mais ca na rien a voir avec un reboot forcé.


----------



## béber1 (22 Janvier 2007)

Sans être switcher je confirme.

Pour Redémarrer "*immédiatement*" (Attention!) quand  on est pas encore trop bloqué...
il suffit de faire la combinaison des 3 touches : 
Pomme + CTRL + Eject





*ctrl*





PS .
*Pomme alt echap* correspond à "*Forcer à Quitter*.."


----------



## yzykom (22 Janvier 2007)

D'ailleurs, si tu es nouveau sur Mac, ce site répertoriant beaucoup de raccourcis devrait t'être des plus utiles.


----------



## béber1 (22 Janvier 2007)

exact, un must sur le sujet.


----------



## divoli (22 Janvier 2007)

Et après le boot forcé, attend 1 min. avant de rallumer l'ordi...


----------



## MamaCass (23 Janvier 2007)

En m&#234;me temps, le reboot forc&#233;, c'est tr&#232;s tr&#232;s rare sur mac


----------



## r e m y (23 Janvier 2007)

hepatus a dit:


> Bonjours,
> 
> je viens du monde PC ... nouveau sur MAC et j'aimerais faire un reboot forc&#233; sur mon Mac ... comment fait on?
> 
> ...


 

Il faudrait peut-&#234;tre commencer par perdre tes habitudes h&#233;rit&#233;es de ton XP&#233;rience pass&#233;e!

Pourquoi veux-tu faire un reboot forc&#233;???? Si une application est vraiment plant&#233;e au point d'accaparer tout le CPU et que ton Mac ne reponde plus &#224; rien, il suffit de forcer &#224; quitter CETTE application (voir le raccourci correspondant &#233;voqu&#233; plusieurs fois plus haut..)


----------



## pascalformac (23 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> En même temps, le reboot forcé, c'est très très rare sur mac


ouep

et je dirai aussi à éviter un max.
Il y a beaucoup d'autres moyens de débloquer une situation.

et si le récent switcheur pouvait nous indiquer son souci ce serait utile pour lui indiquer les autres manips.

Manips appropriées et élégantes


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> En même temps, le reboot forcé, c'est très très rare sur mac



Presque tous les soirs pour moi ! 
Mon G5 (10.3.9) refuse de s'éteindre, il est accro au boulot. Sinon je suspend l'activité jusqu'à demain matin...


----------



## MamaCass (23 Janvier 2007)

kernel32.dll a dit:


> Presque tous les soirs pour moi !
> Mon G5 (10.3.9) refuse de s'éteindre, il est accro au boulot. Sinon je suspend l'activité jusqu'à demain matin...



Que t'indique t-il ? pourquoi refuse t-il de s'eteindre ?
tu as des kernel panik ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

Rien ne se passe quand je fais 'Eteindre'.
J'ai essayé de quitter toutes les applications moi-même avant, mais je n'arrive pas à isoler ce qui l'empêche de s'éteindre. Mais de temps en temps ça fonctionne (1 fois sur 4).
Et jamais de kernel panic ni de plantage bizarre...


----------



## MamaCass (23 Janvier 2007)

Une petite r&#233;paration des autorisations ? et du disque ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

Fait... Et même si je fais "Eteindre" juste après l'avoir démarré, sans rien ouvrir, c'est pareil. Et puis un jour ça va marcher.... mais bon tant pis, à part ça il fonctionne parfaitement !


----------



## béber1 (23 Janvier 2007)

as-tu essayé de faire l'ensemble des opérations de Maintenance système par OnyX ?

Onglet *Automation* (opération cochées par défaut là) :






http://www.titanium.free.fr/pgs2/french/download.html

Dans le lot, il faut cocher l'Optimisation, qui concerne un Update Prebinding.
Ce ne fera pas de mal d'en passer une couche


----------



## beyond (23 Janvier 2007)

hello, un detail a retenu mon attention dans ce fil, donc je me permets juste une petite question, et desole de debarquer comme ca...
pourquoi faut il attendre une minute pour rebooter apres les six secondes sur le bouton?
(j'ai jamais attendu, c'est grave docteur?)
merci.


----------



## divoli (23 Janvier 2007)

beyond a dit:


> hello, un detail a retenu mon attention dans ce fil, donc je me permets juste une petite question, et desole de debarquer comme ca...
> pourquoi faut il attendre une minute pour rebooter apres les six secondes sur le bouton?
> (j'ai jamais attendu, c'est grave docteur?)
> merci.



Apr&#232;s un reboot forc&#233; (ce qui n'est &#233;videmment pas la proc&#233;dure normale pour &#233;teindre et rallumer), j'attendais en ce qui me concerne une minute pour &#233;viter d'abimer le disque dur, et &#233;galement pour que le dd puisque v&#233;rifier au red&#233;marrage les fichiers qui n'ont pas p&#251; &#234;tre ferm&#233;s correctement.

D'autres intervenants pourront confirmer ou non la justesse de mes propos (j'ai surtout fait &#231;a sur des PC , et du temps d'OS 9).


Mais bon, depuis le passage &#224; OS X, c'est vraiment tr&#232;s rare de devoir faire un reboot forc&#233;...


----------



## beyond (23 Janvier 2007)

bon de toutes facons c'est sur que ca peut pas faire de mal de prendre son temps avec ce genre de manip.

je ne voudrais pas jouer les sceptiques mais j'ai un doute:
a la suite de la pression de plusieurs secondes, le mac est eteint non?
ou juste en veille?

c'est juste de la curiosite, mais il fallait que je la pose.


----------



## béber1 (23 Janvier 2007)

éteint.


----------



## beyond (23 Janvier 2007)

ok merci.


----------



## Aurélien-A (24 Janvier 2007)

Raccourci vieux comme le monde pour un reboot forc&#233;: ctrl - pomme - bouton d'alimentation.


----------



## ultrabody (24 Janvier 2007)

béber1 a dit:


> Sans être switcher je confirme.
> 
> Pour Redémarrer "*immédiatement*" (Attention!) quand  on est pas encore trop bloqué...
> il suffit de faire la combinaison des 3 touches :
> ...



super pour le jeu mémotechnique .. !


----------



## ultrabody (24 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Et après le boot forcé, attend 1 min. avant de rallumer l'ordi...



Pourquoi faut il attendre une minute ? :mouais: 


d'avance merci de la réponse


----------



## béber1 (24 Janvier 2007)

le temps de purifier la Zone avec une patte de Poulet vaudou, et quelques fumigations rapides peut-être...?


----------



## divoli (24 Janvier 2007)

ultrabody a dit:


> Pourquoi faut il attendre une minute ? :mouais:



Ben j'ai déjà répondu en post 26; pour éviter d'abimer les têtes de lecture/écriture du dd en lui permettant de s'arrêter complètement, et de repartir au redémarrage en pouvant vérifier les données qui n'ont pas pu être fermés correctement.

J'espère que je ne dis pas d'âneries...

Mais, je le répète, les reboot forcés sont devenus rarissimes (en tous cas en ce qui me concerne) depuis mon passage à OS X il y a 5 ans...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2007)

béber1 a dit:


> as-tu essayé de faire l'ensemble des opérations de Maintenance système par OnyX ?
> 
> Onglet *Automation* (opération cochées par défaut là) :
> 
> ...



C'était bien tenté, ça ne change rien, mais merci quand même ! De toute façon je vais bientôt devoir upgrader pour pouvoir installer X Press 7... 


Quand à la minute - nécessaire - d'attente avant redémarrage : Depuis au moins 15 ans, les têtes se relèvent de la surface du disque dès l'interruption du courant. L'attente ne peut qu'aider les condensateurs à se "vider".


----------



## shahtooh (24 Janvier 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Ben j'ai d&#233;j&#224; r&#233;pondu en post 26; pour &#233;viter d'abimer les t&#234;tes de lecture/&#233;criture du dd en lui permettant de s'arr&#234;ter compl&#232;tement, et de repartir au red&#233;marrage en pouvant v&#233;rifier les donn&#233;es qui n'ont pas pu &#234;tre ferm&#233;s correctement.
> 
> J'esp&#232;re que je ne dis pas d'&#226;neries...
> 
> Mais, je le r&#233;p&#232;te, les reboot forc&#233;s sont devenus rarissimes (en tous cas en ce qui me concerne) depuis mon passage &#224; OS X il y a 5 ans...




Le DD &#233;tant une pi&#232;ce m&#233;canique tr&#232;s fragile, il est pr&#233;f&#233;rable de ne pas la brusquer. C'est pourquoi attendre un peu avant de rebooter n'est pas mauvais. Cela permet &#224; la m&#233;canique de se mettre &#224; l'arr&#234;t complet sereinement. Sans quoi, c'est un peu comme piquer un sprint pour freiner brutalement &#224; mi-distance, puis repartir &#224; fond...

Sur les machines de bureau (PowerMac, MacPro), si on tend l'oreille, on peut entendre, apr&#232;s extinction de la machine, un tr&#232;s l&#233;ger sifflement de DD qui se met &#224; l'arr&#234;t. Ce n'est qu'alors qu'on "peut" relancer la b&#234;te, et &#233;viter un effet de contrainte trop important ou nuisible.

Ce qui nous ram&#232;ne en fait au choix corn&#233;lien pour les DD de backup: les faire tourner en permanence de crainte qu'une fois &#224; l'arr&#234;t, il ne d&#233;marre plus (trop de "chocs" m&#233;caniques), ou bien les faire tourner le moins possible afin d'&#233;viter une usure pr&#233;matur&#233;e des pi&#232;ces m&#233;caniques et/ou &#233;lectroniques...


----------



## shahtooh (24 Janvier 2007)

kernel32.dll a dit:


> C'était bien tenté, ça ne change rien, mais merci quand même ! De toute façon je vais bientôt devoir upgrader pour pouvoir installer X Press 7...



Et via le terminal, avec un "sudo shutdown -r now" ?



kernel32.dll a dit:


> Quand à la minute - nécessaire - d'attente avant redémarrage : Depuis au moins 15 ans, les têtes se relèvent de la surface du disque dès l'interruption du courant. L'attente ne peut qu'aider les condensateurs à se "vider".



Aussi, effectivement!


----------



## divoli (24 Janvier 2007)

shahtooh a dit:


> Ce qui nous ram&#232;ne en fait au choix corn&#233;lien pour les DD de backup: les faire tourner en permanence de crainte qu'une fois &#224; l'arr&#234;t, il ne d&#233;marre plus (trop de "chocs" m&#233;caniques), ou bien les faire tourner le moins possible afin d'&#233;viter une usure pr&#233;matur&#233;e des pi&#232;ces m&#233;caniques et/ou &#233;lectroniques...



Bonne remarque, tiens.  

J'ai toujours pens&#233; que la m&#233;canique s'arr&#234;tait progressivement &#224; partir du moment o&#249; l'on d&#233;montait le dd du bureau.

Mais peut-&#234;tre que les fabricants ont d&#251; les fabriquer diff&#233;remment par att&#233;nuer les probl&#232;mes dont tu parles...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2007)

shahtooh a dit:


> Et via le terminal, avec un "sudo shutdown -r now" ?



Comme ça effectivement ça marche ! J'imagine que pour éteindre, et non pas redemarrer, j'enlève le '-r' ?!


----------



## béber1 (25 Janvier 2007)

oui.
Extrait du man shutdown :

```
The following options are available:

     -h      The system is halted at the specified time.

     -r      The system is rebooted at the specified time.

     -k      Kick everybody off.  The -k option does not actually halt the
             system, but leaves the system multi-user with logins disabled
             (for all but super-user).

     -o      If -h or -r is specified, shutdown will execute halt(8) or
             reboot(8) instead of sending signal to init(8).

     -n      If the -o is specified, prevent the file system cache from being
             flushed by passing -n option to halt(8) or reboot(8).  This
             option should probably not be used.

     -u      The system is halted up until the point of removing system power,
             but waits before removing power for 5 minutes so that an external
             UPS (uninterruptible power supply) can forcibly remove power.
             This simulates a dirty shutdown to permit a later automatic power
             on. OS X uses this mode automatically with supported UPSs in
             emergency shutdowns.

     time    Time is the time at which shutdown will bring the system down and
             may be the word now (indicating an immediate shutdown) or specify
             a future time in one of two formats: +number, or yymmddhhmm,
             where the year, month, and day may be defaulted to the current
             system values.  The first form brings the system down in number
             minutes and the second at the absolute time specified.
etc...
```
Pour un redémarrage forcé par le terminal, avec un mot de passe obligatoire aussi :
sudo reboot

C'est plus simple encore.


----------



## shahtooh (25 Janvier 2007)

kernel32.dll a dit:


> Comme &#231;a effectivement &#231;a marche ! J'imagine que pour &#233;teindre, et non pas redemarrer, j'enl&#232;ve le '-r' ?!



Yep, sorry. :rateau:

EDIT: euh en fait non, puisque j'ai sp&#233;cifi&#233; "now". Alors tape la commande simplement sans le "-r now".


----------

